# FRONTOSA IS BLACK



## RANDYG1701 (Aug 17, 2010)

I HAVE A FRONT THAT IS BLACK ALL THE TIME. IT WAS NOT THAT WAY WHEN BOUGHT. AFTER A MONTH IT WENT BLACK. I SEPERATED IT INTO ITS OWN TANK, THINGING IT WAS FEMALE AND HAD BREEDED. BUT IT HAS BEEN OVER 3 WEEKS AND STILL NO BABYS AND STILL NOT EATING. I EVEN PUT NEW HATCHED ELECTRIC YELLOW IN WITH FISH AND AFTER 2 WEEKS IT IS STILL THERE. ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS ????


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Fronts usually turn black when they are stressed out. What are the tank parameters (how big is it, water temp, pH, any ammonia, nitrates, etc)? Does the fish have a good hiding place?


----------



## RANDYG1701 (Aug 17, 2010)

front was in 55 gallon at 78 temp. after seeing it stop eating i removed it and placed it in 10 gallon thinking it might have eggs. been in 10 gallon for 3 weeks still black. it does have cave to hide in.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

you should put it back in a bigger tank. a 10g is not ideal for a frontosa and water parameter can go bad fast in a 10 gallon.


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

Charles said:


> you should put it back in a bigger tank. a 10g is not ideal for a frontosa and water parameter can go bad fast in a 10 gallon.


+1


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

How big is this frontosa since frontosas have to be pretty big to breed and since its in a 55 I'm assuming it has not yet gotten to breeding age it may be stress I agree put it back in the 55 and keep an eye on it to see if its being harrased by any other fish then once you see what's going on you'll know what to fix


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

I would put the Front in a tank by himself with no other fish. Stop feeding or even trying to feed and make sure tank is covered on all sides. We really need to know the size of the fish to help with treating fish to help determine when and what to feed, length of isolation, tank size, etc.

How many Fronts do you have and what size? Tank Size? Water conditions? feeding habits? Tankmates?


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

HE'S TURNING BLACK BECAUSE OF STRESS- BIGGER TANK AND LESS ANNOYING IFSH TO BUG HIM. MALAWAIAN FISH ARE VERY ACTIVE AND FRONTS ARE VERY SKITTISH. THEY SHOULD NOT BE TOGETHER. ALSO, TURN OFF YOUR CAPS LOCK.


----------

